# Chihuahua Envy



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I want another Chi to keep Mylo company and play with him. I think this I'd the thing with Chihuahuas...once you have one you just keep wanting to buy more. It's not practical to get one and I can't afford one anyway and there certainly aren't any beautiful rescue chis around my way. I've seen two that I'd love to have and no one else understands wanting another beautiful chi so I thought you guys could empathise. 



















Both are £950 but aren't they beautiful?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh I understand. I've jokely told hubby we need to get Daisy a chihuahua, which of course he said hell no. LOL. But if anything ever happened to my dogs I would definitly be getting another chihuahua


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just love that first one!!! What a cutie!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

When Tyler was almost 5 weeks old my ex wanted another puppy. Tyler was so attached to me and he wanted one that was all his. I agreed to this and within 24 hours we laid eyes on Penelope for the first time. We picked her up 4 days later. The Irony though is she to attached herself to me. Serves him right. I love them both and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have puppy fever, too. If I had the resources to take care of another one, I would have a little sister for Toby now. I still love looking at them and fawning over their cuteness. Hopefully I will get another one in a year or so.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

It's good for them to have each other to play with and keep each other company


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, they are gorgeous but they sure are pricey. 

I so wish we could magically transport our rescues! We have two puppies right now (owner surrender), age 4 months and 6 months, and they are soooooooooo precious. I can't have a puppy since I work long hours but if I could . . .


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous but they sure are pricey.
> 
> I so wish we could magically transport our rescues! We have two puppies right now (owner surrender), age 4 months and 6 months, and they are soooooooooo precious. I can't have a puppy since I work long hours but if I could . . .


I'd love to have a resue Chi, i did check all the rescue sites but they all tend to be big dogs. Chihuahuas tend to be sought after here so it's rare to get one in a rescue.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad you all agree! I'd love another one and I think it would be great for Mylo but I couldn't really afford to feed it, possible vets bills, the initial cost and the main thing is that my sister has Mylo if we go away or I do a double shift and I wouldn't want to ask her to take care of two even if she would be willing, which I doubt. I would love to have that first one. His markings are beautiful. Chis generally seem to be that price in the UK or more if they come from a good breeder. Mylo was 495 reduced and we had to settle for someone who wasn't an experience breeder to get him for that price. I'd have loved to have gone to a good breeder but there's no way I could have afforded it. He was healthy and well socialised so I settled for that. Couldn't have worked out better though because he is smart and well behaved. I hope maybe I'll be in a position to get another one in the future.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

ggtina said:


> When Tyler was almost 5 weeks old my ex wanted another puppy. Tyler was so attached to me and he wanted one that was all his. I agreed to this and within 24 hours we laid eyes on Penelope for the first time. We picked her up 4 days later. The Irony though is she to attached herself to me. Serves him right. I love them both and wouldn't have it any other way.


Does serve him right. Dogs are a good judge of character...they attach themselves to the nicest person, or if they're both nice, the one who does the most with them. It shows how much effort he put in or what kind of character he has. Least him wanting one got you pp though.


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

Melissa Hun I fully understand what u mean about chis being very unique and rare like hear so they are very pricey hear and l myself looked at rescue shelters n never set eyes on any chis ever 
I would love another 1 but he's not having any off it lol lol we were so lucky to get our pups for the price we did I paid £500 did you get papers with Mylo i did even though the people were not professional breeders but they reared Bentley well and he is healthy and smart wish is what all that really matters I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Glad you all agree! I'd love another one and I think it would be great for Mylo but I couldn't really afford to feed it, possible vets bills, the initial cost and the main thing is that my sister has Mylo if we go away or I do a double shift and I wouldn't want to ask her to take care of two even if she would be willing, which I doubt. I would love to have that first one. His markings are beautiful. Chis generally seem to be that price in the UK or more if they come from a good breeder. Mylo was 495 reduced and we had to settle for someone who wasn't an experience breeder to get him for that price. I'd have loved to have gone to a good breeder but there's no way I could have afforded it. He was healthy and well socialised so I settled for that. Couldn't have worked out better though because he is smart and well behaved. I hope maybe I'll be in a position to get another one in the future.


Woah, they want HOW MUCH for them??? Holy Mary Mother of God, we other countries have to double the currency to allow for pounds - that is just outrageous!

Before you get too carried away longing for a "good breeder" who only has the best of the best bla bla bla, make sure you watch the BBC British documentary _Pedigree Dogs Exposed _or whatever its name is, it's a real eye opener into the ignorance, stupidity and downright greed of SOME breeders. 

I would also say that over the years the ONLY dogs I've ever had dire health issues with have been in dogs that came from the finest, super expensive, best kennels in the country, top breeders yada yada yada according to them & other "showies". 

Too much inbreeding leads to massive defects and many breeders see absolutely nothing wrong with inbreeding - pfft, they call it "line breeding" to take away the stigma attached to that word but it is what it is and they use it to the hilt, and not just in UK either, it's a worldwide problem. Watch a breeder flinch every time you use the word "INBREEDING" hahaha it's quite amusing to watch.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I totally know how you feel. We bought Chloe 6 weeks after we got Axle and picked her up 2 weeks later - I just felt Axle really needed a friend and that I wasn't going to be fulfilling his needs unless I got him one. Winston on the other hand was a totally selfish purchase, he was exactly what I had in my mind when I thought of my ideal Chi. Luckily all 3 get along and it's a happy little fur family but I only took on the third dog because I'm in the financial position to provide for them all. 

I can't believe how much they are charging for those puppies! My Winston is from a top show kennel with many grand champions in his pedigree and he was only the equivalent of 800 pounds and he came to me microchipped and with 2 of his puppy shots done.


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Woah, they want HOW MUCH for them??? Holy Mary Mother of God, we other countries have to double the currency to allow for pounds - that is just outrageous!
> 
> Before you get too carried away longing for a "good breeder" who only has the best of the best bla bla bla, make sure you watch the BBC British documentary _Pedigree Dogs Exposed _or whatever its name is, it's a real eye opener into the ignorance, stupidity and downright greed of SOME breeders.
> 
> ...


I would love to see the programme on pedigree breeders exposed going to search for it Aussielass the price we paid was cheap in comparison they tend to start from £950 and go up to about £2000 home breed a d reared pups tend to be so much healthier than kennel breed ones 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

No more puppy fever for me! I'm up to six now and that's my limit!!!! 

All I ever wanted was to have two small dogs.....so how did this happen? LOL....


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

We can definitely empathize. But, this might be the worst place to come, because all we will do is talk you into it!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Bentley J said:


> Melissa Hun I fully understand what u mean about chis being very unique and rare like hear so they are very pricey hear and l myself looked at rescue shelters n never set eyes on any chis ever
> I would love another 1 but he's not having any off it lol lol we were so lucky to get our pups for the price we did I paid £500 did you get papers with Mylo i did even though the people were not professional breeders but they reared Bentley well and he is healthy and smart wish is what all that really matters I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


No, he doesn't have any papers. I was able to see both parents though and got a copy of the father's documents but it's not really important to me. I don't plan on showing him and I'm going to get him neutered so it doesn't really matter. I checked all the dogs looked healthy and well treated. I checked the temperament of the parents. I watched the pups to make sure he was
Confident but not the most dominant, high energy pup and I held him, touched his feet and tummy and tried to get him to come to me and he was used to other dogs, young children and house noises and that was all that mattered to me!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Woah, they want HOW MUCH for them??? Holy Mary Mother of God, we other countries have to double the currency to allow for pounds - that is just outrageous!
> 
> Before you get too carried away longing for a "good breeder" who only has the best of the best bla bla bla, make sure you watch the BBC British documentary _Pedigree Dogs Exposed _or whatever its name is, it's a real eye opener into the ignorance, stupidity and downright greed of SOME breeders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll have to see if I can find that documentary. I know...it's a stupid amount of money but it is average for a Chi from a breeder. I've seen ones on the same site for £1,500 and more though.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I want another Chi to keep Mylo company and play with him. I think this I'd the thing with Chihuahuas...once you have one you just keep wanting to buy more. It's not practical to get one and I can't afford one anyway and there certainly aren't any beautiful rescue chis around my way. I've seen two that I'd love to have and no one else understands wanting another beautiful chi so I thought you guys could emp?



Oh I can relate!!! I can realate alot. There is no possible way we can get another chihuahua where I live. I would LOVE if Kalisee could have a sister or brother. She gets alot of attention but I know she would love that. When I first came on this site..I dont remember which of these great gals it was, someone said...Chis are like potatoe chips, you cannot have just one. Was she ever right or what??? I now want 2 or 3. Me..the person who did not like chihuahuas a few months ago...till I got one... I can relate and certainly understand.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

rms3402 said:


> We can definitely empathize. But, this might be the worst place to come, because all we will do is talk you into it!


I've already talked myself into it, it's my other half and my bank balance that need convincing.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I completely understand and know the feeling! Puppy fever is a disease thats hard to cure! It hit me like a freight train. I now have 4 and will possibly end up up keeping my sisters pup si ce she is worki g li ger hours. That puts me at 5 chis and i love every secondof it! Its a constant romper room with two pups and my the boys (hotch and Knuckles) are wild as hell when they get to playing. They start doing the "rocket dog" race thru the house. They have a particular path they take a run it as fast as their little legs will carry them. lol*


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Oh I can relate!!! I can realate alot. There is no possible way we can get another chihuahua where I live. I would LOVE if Kalisee could have a sister or brother. She gets alot of attention but I know she would love that. When I first came on this site..I dont remember which of these great gals it was, someone said...Chis are like potatoe chips, you cannot have just one. Was she ever right or what??? I now want 2 or 3. Me..the person who did not like chihuahuas a few months ago...till I got one... I can relate and certainly understand.


Haha...that's so true! How come you didn't like chihuahuas? What made you get one?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *I completely understand and know the feeling! Puppy fever is a disease thats hard to cure! It hit me like a freight train. I now have 4 and will possibly end up up keeping my sisters pup si ce she is worki g li ger hours. That puts me at 5 chis and i love every secondof it! Its a constant romper room with two pups and my the boys (hotch and Knuckles) are wild as hell when they get to playing. They start doing the "rocket dog" race thru the house. They have a particular path they take a run it as fast as their little legs will carry them. lol*


*

Mylo does that...the more obstacles in the way the more he enjoys it and goes mad, so my sister bought him a cat tunnel. I think it's his way of telling me he wants to do agility!*


----------

